# Autostart mit debug



## NachtkindFX (14. März 2008)

N'Abend

Hallo!

Wie mir eben Aufgefallen ist, funktioniert der Autostart nicht mehr wenn ein *debug:0* mit dran hängt.

Ich habe alles Nachgeschaut, der Eintrag ist weiterhin in der Registy.

"C:\Programme\buffed\BLASC.exe debug:0" silent

Auch unter msconfig ist alles eingetragen.

Bis vorhin hatte sich der Client auch immer Brav gestartet.

Wurde etwas am Debug Aufruf geändert?

Habs jetzt wieder auf ein normales "C:\Programme\buffed\BLASC.exe" silent zurück gesetzt, 
was auch funktioniert.

Leider ohne automatischer Debuglog Erstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag:

Von Hand starten geht aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste doch eigentlich das selbe sein oder?

#edit

Deutsch 6 - setzen


----------



## Regnor (17. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Müsste doch eigentlich das selbe sein oder?
> 
> #edit
> 
> Deutsch 6 - setzen



eigentlich ja, ich teste das


----------



## NachtkindFX (25. März 2008)

Gibt es hier schon was Neues?

Hab nochmal probiert, aber mit debug:0 im Autostart, startet der Client nicht.

Ich hatte die letzte Woche 2x den Crash beim System Boot und erhoffe mir da Ergebnisse.

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## Regnor (31. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Gibt es hier schon was Neues?
> 
> Hab nochmal probiert, aber mit debug:0 im Autostart, startet der Client nicht.
> 
> ...



das ist echt merkwürdig.. hier funzt das ganze.. ich bin noch etwas ratlos wieso das nicht funzt


----------



## NachtkindFX (31. März 2008)

Dann muss es an Windows XP liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab jetzt nochmal auf den neuesten Refresh vom Sp3 updatet, mit dem selben Ergebnis.

Im Autostart Ordner funktioniert es aber, von daher hoffe ich einfach mal, dass es dort auch zum besagten Fehler beim Starten kommen kann.

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------

